

AppStore Developer TapTapTap Publishes Sales Figures - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/13/appstore-developer-taptaptap-publishes-sales-figures/

======
dmix
"Yet still brings in $2,000 a month."

Thats the first month on launch. That will most likely decline now that the
hype is dieing out. You only need to buy an app once so it depends heavily on
new users.

I'm interested in seeing if its sustainable income.

~~~
tstegart
the phone launches in India later this month. That might cause another jump.

